
Show HN: Covid Comply - ben-gy
https://covidcomply.com.au
======
ben-gy
In Victoria, Australia the government announced a mandate for capturing
contact details for all customers entering a variety of businesses reopening
on June 1.

There weren’t any solutions that made the user experience for everyone
involved simple and a “just works” type experience so I spent a couple of
weeks pulling this solution together.

I’d be keen to get feedback and ideas from the HN community about it,
particularly for its applicability in other countries as I’ve not heard much
about similar rules elsewhere except in New Zealand.

